# Salt fork cabin area by cabin #7



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fished the small bay located behind cabin 7 just as you come down the hill. 4 inches or slightly less everywhere. Failed to find and structure or fish. Deepest water I saw was 10 feet. A couple soft spots where the bar went through on first hit. Any tips on where to go?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

been several years since I fished ice at Salt Fork. We always hit the bay just N. of the ranger station W. side of the bridge. Also the bay where the old covered bridge used to be . Check out a map of the lake. Both those areas have a lot of structure.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for the info, not sure how the ice was on those areas.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Be careful around cabin areas because of the creek channel and springs. We always use a spud there, and almost always find soft spots.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Just like hoss said. Few years ago when we had 10-12 inches. I found about 2 inches in the cabin area. I parked at the culdesac at the far end of the cabins and wanted to fish the creek channel on the far bank. Lots of current working through that area.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

If I remember right Salt Fork was always a lake you had to be very careful where you went . we always spudded out and back if we were out very long. Always got a lot of nice crappies through the ice. Probably going to hit it this year with this good deep freeze we are in. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We park at the turnaround at the far end of cabin bay.. close to the channel. coupla years ago when we had the really thick ice,we walked straight across to the channel on the far side and went from 10"-12" to 2 inches quick. We tend to stay on the close side now... we'll be over there Weds 1-3!!!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck and be safe. The closer the channel the thinner the ice. Water is always moving there. Like I said be careful of soft spots on that lake. Don't know if it's springs or what but That lake as I remember is prone to them.( Always spud no matter what )


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I had my spud bar out and found such thin spots of ice, I stuck to the very small bay located behind cabin #7 for the most part.


----------

